# cherry shrimp and ph



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

does cherry shrimpe thrive in low ph like 5.5?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Not at all, that s way to low and there will not be enough Calcioum for them to build shells with. 7.2-7.8 seems to be the ideal range for breeding.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

ohh ****

im doing co2 and ph is very low (tonina tank) would 6.5 be okay? 
im adding calcium in my pmdd

and one more thing bought a shtrmip sold as caridinia sp blue shrimp any idea if its larvaes wil survive in freshwater?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I keep mine in about 6.4......I also have bumblebee shrimp and everything seems to be thriving


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> and one more thing bought a shtrmip sold as caridinia sp blue shrimp any idea if its larvaes wil survive in freshwater?


Yes, I have a thriving colony in FW.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks have any pic of them?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Low pH from CO2 supplement is entirely different from low pH from very soft water. If you GH is still adequate, the pH does not matter as much.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

gh5 would that be enough?


----------

